# YBF



## soco210 (Sep 7, 2011)

YBF - the Royalty Collectible Pewter Lipstick in PRINCESS PINK


----------



## Allura Beauty (Feb 14, 2012)

Full photos and review here.


----------



## Allura Beauty (May 29, 2012)

Greater Bronzer with Kabuki Brush: more photos & review here.


----------

